# Newbie question on hubs



## Spikes (Jan 9, 2005)

I just bought an Ibis Touché frame that will be built up soon. The rear spacing is 145mm and it has the Pacman tab for a drum brake. It will use rim brakes and might add a drum or mechanical disc later.

My first question is: is there a manufacturer that makes hubs with 145mm spacing that takes Campagnolo 10-speed cassettes? I asked Chris King, Phil Wood and White and they all answered negative. I know DT Swiss makes one, but I'm not sure it would make a good solution.

My second question: do I need to make wheels with 40 holes, or is 36 a good alternative? My weight is 70kg, my wife is 50kg. We might pack panniers for a weekend trip.

Thanks!


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

Might check into Bontrager wheels, I know they make a tandem wheelset, but I'm not sure of the spacing. They also offer campy compatible wheels, so you might be able to get a tandem 145mm wheelset and just swap their campy freehub body onto it. Most of their stuff was (maybe still is) made by DT.

Why not go with the DT? Other than cost, I can't see of a reason why it wouldn't be a very good solution.

Plum


----------



## Spikes (Jan 9, 2005)

DT is quite affordable in Europe (relatively speaking), but they only make disc hubs in 145 spacing. I ordered some Campy compatible White Daisy hubs from precisiontandem and intend to lace them up with 40 Wheelsmith spokes to a Velocity Fusion rim.

Thanks for your input though!


----------

